# Giving reps with tapatalk



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd love to give a load more reps to the good folks here but I use my mobile 99% of my browsing time here.

Is there a way to enable this feature or does tapatalk not have this feature? Don't want to seem unappreciative to all the good advice on these boards!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I'd like to know this too and the 'like' feature!?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Agreed!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Also i just changed my avi photo and it has gone all small, whats going on with that?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

i've got a couple of suggestions about the reps system

firstly why dont the reps come up in your notifications like the likes do? unless someone says on the thread that they've repped me or i check my settings i have no idea that someone's repped me and not checking my settings very often i feel like a bit of a rude c*nt when someone's repped me 5 days ago and i havnt said cheers

also when i get repped i want some sort of epic recognition that being repped deservers, ladies in bikinis popping up all over the screen telling me i've been repped etc(ok not a serious suggestion but one to bare in mind)

secondly the rep system seems a little bit confusing and ambiguous, everyone gets the 11 green bars under their name eventually which doesn't tell you anything unless you hover over the bars for more info but all you get is a vagueish statement like: "is well known around here", "is a beacon of light" or "has much to be proud of" etc which i suppose i can see why you've done it as it's a bit more informal but then it, at the same time, sort of underminds the whole rep system, if i hover over someone's name and it says: "they weill be famous soon enough" that doesnt really tell me if that person that's just advised me to inject myself with a peanut butter/creatine combo knows wtf they're talking about.

if reps are a guide for how informative and helpful someone is on the forum, how learned and knowlegable they are on certain subjects and how qualified they are to advise and assist in helping both new and existing members then maybe the sytem can be streamlined and in accordence with your rep score you're assigned a certain amount of green bars or say for example 10 different colours of bars that increase incrimentaly as you rep score goes up.

if a mod or admin happends to read this these are just my observations, feel free to take them on board or tell me to gtfo


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

musio said:


> I'd love to give a load more reps to the good folks here but I use my mobile 99% of my browsing time here.
> 
> Is there a way to enable this feature or does tapatalk not have this feature? Don't want to seem unappreciative to all the good advice on these boards!


I'll be updating Tapatalk to the latest version next week which I believe adds several new features.

If it's still not possible to use Likes/Reps then I'm sure it's only a matter of time as the software is constantly being developed.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Chelsea said:


> Also i just changed my avi photo and it has gone all small, whats going on with that?


No idea... try again?

If still no joy them PM Katy and she'll sort it.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

t4tremendous said:


> i've got a couple of suggestions about the reps system
> 
> firstly why dont the reps come up in your notifications like the likes do? unless someone says on the thread that they've repped me or i check my settings i have no idea that someone's repped me and not checking my settings very often i feel like a bit of a rude c*nt when someone's repped me 5 days ago and i havnt said cheers


Good suggestion - I'll get this changed.



t4tremendous said:


> secondly the rep system seems a little bit confusing and ambiguous, everyone gets the 11 green bars under their name eventually which doesn't tell you anything unless you hover over the bars for more info but all you get is a vagueish statement like: "is well known around here", "is a beacon of light" or "has much to be proud of" etc which i suppose i can see why you've done it as it's a bit more informal but then it, at the same time, sort of underminds the whole rep system, if i hover over someone's name and it says: "they weill be famous soon enough" that doesnt really tell me if that person that's just advised me to inject myself with a peanut butter/creatine combo knows wtf they're talking about.
> 
> if reps are a guide for how informative and helpful someone is on the forum, how learned and knowlegable they are on certain subjects and how qualified they are to advise and assist in helping both new and existing members then maybe the sytem can be streamlined and in accordence with your rep score you're assigned a certain amount of green bars or say for example 10 different colours of bars that increase incrimentaly as you rep score goes up.
> 
> if a mod or admin happends to read this these are just my observations, feel free to take them on board or tell me to gtfo


The way you suggest the rep system working IS actually how it it meant to work. However, a couple of years ago I hacked around with it and then, when we migrated to the new forum version my changes broke it :whistling: .. It will be fixed in due course.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Good suggestion - I'll get this changed.
> 
> The way you suggest the rep system working IS actually how it it meant to work. However, a couple of years ago I hacked around with it and then, when we migrated to the new forum version my changes broke it :whistling: .. It will be fixed in due course.


lol, good luck with it


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm always on tapatalk too, have you seen my like received to likes given ratio? Stingy fecker lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> I'm always on tapatalk too, have you seen my like received to likes given ratio? Stingy fecker lol


i've just made it a bit more disproportionate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

t4tremendous said:


> i've just made it a bit more disproportionate


Reps!

When I get on the proper website lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Reps!
> 
> When I get on the proper website lol


i've repped you as well now just to make you feel extra guilty :whistling:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

You got a rep and like, appreciate them because they're rare.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> You got a rep and like, appreciate them because they're rare.


remember my reps before you start surfing for porn


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

t4tremendous said:


> remember my reps before you start surfing for porn


Too late. Sticky fingers.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

off on a tangent....


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Too late. Sticky fingers.


f*ck it, a reps a rep


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

t4tremendous said:


> f*ck it, a reps a rep


You got a dirty love rep...


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

we need to request the feature with taptalk.


----------

